# What's the absolute best/expensive brand of  hair for weaving???



## Candy1978 (Aug 14, 2007)

I am planning on getting a sew in weaves until the end of the year to see if I can get to APL length or close to it by Dec 07. I want some good quality hair, that isn't going to shed, is atleast 18-20 inches, and looks and feels nice. I want my weave to look like the weaves the stars have. I am willing to pay alot for the hair provided that it is good quality and will last a long time. If you know of any brands, or links wear I can buy hair like that let me know. Thanks !!!!


----------



## Monilove122 (Aug 14, 2007)

Try wagman primus, a friend ordered some hair from there and it is AWESOME.  Also try Senghori Shells I heard of a few women that ordered hair from there but I don't know anymore about it.


----------



## treybaby2005 (Aug 14, 2007)

Extensions hair plus is good although very expensive.They say its the best hair out there and it is a perfect match for relaxed aa hair even when wet it will poof up.Senghori shells is also a good match for aa hair.I just recently purchased Senghori shells from good reviews on another forum.Wagman Primus is good also but a lot of women get curly or wavy hair from them.


----------



## january noir (Aug 14, 2007)

I used to get my hair from Adorable Hair in New York.  You can call and order...or you can go there.  I loved Adorable hair.  I used to get the Afro Kinky...

http://www.adorablehair.com/


----------



## sexyeyes3616 (Aug 14, 2007)

Remy Hair. Its Indian Hair great quality hair. Tangle Free and looks very natural. Kind of pricy though anywhere from $50-$80. You can buy it in the BSS too.
http://remyhairtoday.com


----------



## healthyhair2 (Aug 14, 2007)

Try  www.luxurylocs.net ! This will be the hair for my next weave in September. They have quite a few curl patterns to choose from and they offer custom coloring as well. This is the good stuff


----------



## january noir (Aug 14, 2007)

healthyhair2 said:


> Try www.luxurylocs.net ! This will be the hair for my next weave in September. They have quite a few curl patterns to choose from and they offer custom coloring as well. This is the good stuff


 
This site looks interesting!  If I ever get another weave, I will try this!
I really love *Adorable* hair though...


----------



## Candy1978 (Aug 14, 2007)

healthyhair2 said:


> Try www.luxurylocs.net ! This will be the hair for my next weave in September. They have quite a few curl patterns to choose from and they offer custom coloring as well. This is the good stuff


 Have you actually purchased hair from this company, or do you know someone who has ordered hair from them with great reviews???


----------



## Energee (Aug 14, 2007)

Extensions Plus is the absolute best in my opinion. I wore a weave for a year and had the same hair in the entire time (of course I had take downs every 6 weeks for maintenance but always had the same hair put right back in). The relaxed texture is PERFECTION for type 4a/b hair wet or dry. It reacts just like our hair.  It's expensive but well worth it. I STILL have this hair and it's still good. When I had the weave taken out completely  I just washed it and stored it. It still looks fresh and new. I will use it again when I want to give my hair a break.  The hair never tangled and never shed at all. It was my first experience and only experience with weave hair and I'm very happy that it was because it gave my absolutely no trouble at all.


----------



## glamazon386 (Aug 14, 2007)

I would have to agree on the EP hair. I've never used it but I've read a lot of good reviews on it. Gabrielle Union wears their hair. If I'm not mistaken, RabiaElaine here on the board has worn their relaxed texture as well.


----------



## healthyhair2 (Aug 14, 2007)

Candy1978 said:


> Have you actually purchased hair from this company, or do you know someone who has ordered hair from them with great reviews???






I will be ordering from them on Thursday and will keep you all posted with pictures. I've gotta do that fotki or somethin'. It may sound weird but, I've been doing alot of research on hair for weaves in the past week. I'm primarily a braid wearer, but I am sick of them. I'm also sick of synthetic hair. Anyway, I was going to just go to the BSS--then I read reviews on some sites about the hair I used to think was good. I had heard that the Indian hair was superior, so is Brazilian. These are not as coarse as hair of Asian origin. I really scoured the net. I'm in NYC and I've been through MONA hair,Adorables, Lugo's and plan old human hair from Senstionnel. No more!!! One more place for you guys to look www.hairfactory.com. I have already contacted www.luxurylocs.net- their customer service has been great so far. Read what people have to say on the site. You may even be able to contact them via email. I believe some of them have fotki's of their own. I understand this is alot for hair ,but I will reuse it for quite awhile. I'll keep you all posted.


----------



## Tamrin (Aug 14, 2007)

Ny girls know this: Lugo's

http://www.lugohair.com/

My friend buys her weave there and I got my kinky hair for my twist there. at the time it was $55 per ounce. but worth it.


----------



## aziza (Aug 14, 2007)

Right now I am wearing extensions plus relaxed texture and I love it. It matches my natural hair very well. I have no blending problems with this hair and I have been transitioning for a year now.
http://extensions-plus.com/


----------



## cicilypayne (Aug 14, 2007)

sexyeyes3616 said:


> Remy Hair. Its Indian Hair great quality hair. Tangle Free and looks very natural. Kind of pricy though anywhere from $50-$80. You can buy it in the BSS too.
> http://remyhairtoday.com




I totally disagree I recieved the worst hair in history from this place please throw your money in the garbage before you buy hair from here. When I called to complain and email no return calls NONE when i wanted to purchase they called me immediately. Three seperate stylist were absolutely amazed at how awful the hair looked.


----------



## indefinite (Aug 14, 2007)

Ok, now, I've done seen it all. Lay-a-way for weaves


----------



## gabulldawg (Aug 15, 2007)

So for the EP hair the relaxed hair is what to buy? IS that the hair that even replicates black women's relaxed hair when wet (i.e., "swelling" or getting frizzy)?


----------



## Energee (Aug 15, 2007)

gabulldawg said:


> So for the EP hair the relaxed hair is what to buy? IS that the hair that even replicates black women's relaxed hair when wet (i.e., "swelling" or getting frizzy)?



Go here: 
http://extensions-plus.com/RelaxedTexture.html 

They sell by the 2oz.  Keep in mind that if you are doing a full head of hair you are only going to need about 4oz of hair. I don't think anyone needs 6-8 unless they want to look like 'Divaesque' Chaka Khan or Diana Ross and nothing is wrong with that but it's not for everyday. It's really thick, good hair. You may not even need the full 4 oz but definitely buy 4 so that you can be sure to have enough if you need it. I think my stylist only used 3 on  my head. I had my entire perimeter and horseshoe out.

Yes, it does resemble our hair to a 'T' (relaxed 4/ab hair) wet or dry---humidity..everything. Whatever your own hair does..this hair does it. It is my understanding that it is Italian hair. I don't know what process they use on it but it's a perfect match to ours. Also if you are transitioning it is great because you will not have ANY blending issues at all.


----------



## starfish (Aug 15, 2007)

Definitely Extensions Plus.  The best hair is their custom hair. I used it last year for my weave.  I snipped a piece of my hair in the back (after it had air dried, without any heat), sent it to them, and they matched the color and texture EXACTLY.  The  relaxed texture didn't match my hair at all...it was too thick and coarse. My relaxed hair is fine and very straight and loooks like yaki weave hair when it's flat ironed.

The custom hair is expensive but it's a perfect match.

Last year the rep said they are developing a new relaxted texture that isn't as thick and coarse, so ask them about that hair too.


----------



## Energee (Aug 15, 2007)

starfish said:


> Definitely Extensions Plus.  The best hair is their custom hair. I used it last year for my weave.  I snipped a piece of my hair in the back (after it had air dried, without any heat), sent it to them, and they matched the color and texture EXACTLY.  The  relaxed texture didn't match my hair at all...it was too thick and coarse. My relaxed hair is fine and very straight and loooks like yaki weave hair when it's flat ironed.
> 
> The custom hair is expensive but it's a perfect match.
> 
> Last year the rep said they are developing a new relaxted texture that isn't as thick and coarse, so ask them about that hair too.



That's great info Starfish. I forgot to mention this.  Yes, they do custom hair.  The Relaxed Texture worked great for me because I was not getting relaxers the entire time I had the weave in (a year). So the blend for me--was dead on.  I'd just get my hair taken down every six weeks, have it washed and deep condtioned and have the weave put back in.  My hair ended up being  95% natural during that time. At that time I didn't know if I wanted to transition completely after getting the weave out or not. I just kept it in for a year to allow my hair to rest and grow and that's just what happened. 
Anyway, after I took it out I ended up relaxing.  But yes, I would say, get the custom hair if you have fine hair. If you have thick, coarse true 4a/b relaxed hair and/or you are transitioning the relaxed texture will work great for you.


----------



## starfish (Aug 15, 2007)

Energee I bet your hair was beautiful! Candy 1978, you can't go wrong with EP hair because they offer so many options.  You can have them send you samples of hair first and their customer service is excellent.  The first time they sent my custom hair I sent it back because it wasn't quite right, and they fixed the problem and sent my hair back in a week. The rep last year said they'd be manufacturing a relaxted texture 'light' for us fine haired ladies.


----------



## starfish (Aug 15, 2007)

Energee I bet your hair was beautiful! Candy 1978, you can't go wrong with EP hair because they offer so many options.  You can have them send you samples of hair first and their customer service is excellent.  The first time they sent my custom hair I sent it back because it wasn't quite right, and they fixed the problem and sent my hair back in a week. The rep last year said they'd be manufacturing a relaxted texture 'light' for us fine haired ladies.


----------



## glamazon386 (Aug 15, 2007)

Ladies who have ordered EP hair about how much did you pay? I'm interested in ordering some myself so I can find hair that matches my texture perfectly.  You can PM me if you don't want to post the price in the thread.


----------



## Energee (Aug 15, 2007)

bmoreflyygirl said:


> Ladies who have ordered EP hair about how much did you pay? I'm interested in ordering some myself so I can find hair that matches my texture perfectly.  You can PM me if you don't want to post the price in the thread.


I posted a link in an earlier post within this thread HTH. Post #17.


----------



## Energee (Aug 15, 2007)

starfish said:


> Energee I bet your hair was beautiful! Candy 1978, you can't go wrong with EP hair because they offer so many options.  You can have them send you samples of hair first and their customer service is excellent.  The first time they sent my custom hair I sent it back because it wasn't quite right, and they fixed the problem and sent my hair back in a week. The rep last year said they'd be manufacturing a relaxted texture 'light' for us fine haired ladies.



Yes, I loved it Starfish. No one knew I had a weave in. It was amazing. Plus I got it at a good believable length (full shoulder length). I got it at the length I wanted my own hair to be once I took the weave out. Now, my own hair is the exact same length as the weave was --full shoulder length--lol. I started above the ear so that was so exciting for me. No one even noticed a thing. I plan to go through long stretches yearly (12 weeks or more) and I will get it 'weaved up' during those times (I plan to do it once annually) to rest my hair. I will always use EP hair.


----------



## ***Toy-Pisces*** (Aug 15, 2007)

Energee said:


> Yes, I loved it Starfish. No one knew I had a weave in. It was amazing. Plus I got it at a good believable length (full shoulder length). I got it at the length I wanted my own hair to be once I took the weave out. Now, my own hair is the exact same length as the weave was --full shoulder length--lol. I started above the ear so that was so exciting for me. No one even noticed a thing. I plan to go through long stretches yearly (12 weeks or more) and I will get it 'weaved up' during those times (I plan to do it once annually) to rest my hair. I will always use EP hair.


 
Do you have any pics?


----------



## Energee (Aug 15, 2007)

***Toy-Pisces*** said:


> Do you have any pics?



Yes, I do. I can PM them to you if you need a reference. If I can figure out how lol.  I have to look for them because I have a few stored on my computer from when I had it in.


----------



## glamazon386 (Aug 15, 2007)

Energee said:


> I posted a link in an earlier post within this thread HTH. Post #17.



Thanks. I'll check it out.


----------



## glamazon386 (Aug 15, 2007)

bmoreflyygirl said:


> Thanks. I'll check it out.



ETA: I'm sorry Energee but I'm not interested in the Relaxed Texture. I'm not relaxed and my hair is fine so it wouldn't work out.  Has anybody ordered any other textures?


----------



## Mstabbuu (Aug 15, 2007)

january noir said:


> I used to get my hair from Adorable Hair in New York.  You can call and order...or you can go there.  I loved Adorable hair.  I used to get the Afro Kinky...
> 
> http://www.adorablehair.com/



Adorables used to be the place back in the day.  emphasis on USED TO BE.

stick with wagmans or ep. you will be happy.


----------



## meaganita (Aug 15, 2007)

That EP hair sounds pretty good. My tried and true favorite is *Bohyme* hair. It was the first Indian Remy hair extension brand. They remove all the cuticles from the hair shaft and cut all the hairs in the same direction to eliminate tangling. The hair looks natural, moves when you move, easy to style, and will last you at least a year. It's a higher end brand, but well worth it. Prices start at around $79 per bundle. Here's a retailer's link: http://www.hairsisters.com/ver2/Lux...Option=&listType=1&searchOption=5&value1=2000

Another good one is *His and Her Hair Goods.* They sell hair that doesn't shed or tangle at all. It's called "Cuticle Hair." It's starts at about $179 per bundle. They sell other high quality hair that doesn't cost as much. They even have hair with INVISIBLE WEFTS, so you can't see the tracks. They also have hand-wefted hair. Here's their link: https://www.hisandher.com/

Both brands offer a variety of textures. I have pics of my hair weaves with both brands in my fotki. PM for pw if you'd like to take a look.

ETA: *HIS AND HER'S IS HAVING A SALE ON SOME OF THEIR CUTICLE HAIR PRODUCTS *(Silky Straight & and Natural Perm Straight $129 & up)*:* https://www.hisandher.com/hair_exte..._cuticle_sale/main_001/sub_015/8/details.html


----------



## NuMe2004 (Aug 15, 2007)

sexyeyes3616 said:


> Remy Hair. Its Indian Hair great quality hair. Tangle Free and looks very natural. Kind of pricy though anywhere from $50-$80. You can buy it in the BSS too.
> http://remyhairtoday.com



I don't get weaves, but almost everyone I've talked to who does say that Remy is the best.


----------



## Aussie (Aug 15, 2007)

sexyeyes3616 said:


> *Remy Hair.* Its Indian Hair great quality hair. Tangle Free and looks very natural. Kind of pricy though anywhere from $50-$80. You can buy it in the BSS too.
> [URL="http://remyhairtoday.com"]http://remyhairtoday.com[/URL]


 

*I STRONGLY AGREE*. the females at my college use this hair and it looks sooooo natural, lasts very long, and they do so many styles to it without the hair lookin tangled or strands falling out. I am going to start using this too. I would rather buy a pack for $50-60 and wear it for a while, then to get a $20 dollar Outre and have to redo the hair 3 to 4 weeks later.

IMO of course...... 

ps. if u read up on this hair u will see how great it is


----------



## glamazon386 (Aug 15, 2007)

NuMe2004 said:


> I don't get weaves, but almost everyone I've talked to who does say that Remy is the best.



Remy is a type though. It's a higher quality hair. Just another catergory for type of hair like synthetic, human, protein, etc. A lot of different brands offer Remy hair. There's not just one Remy hair out there. It's not just this company Remy hair today. They are a brand/distributor. They just chose to put Remy in the name of their company. Bohyme, EP, Indian Hairs.com, Outre, Sensationnel, Lugos, etc all have Remy hair but they are all diferrent and some are obviously better than others. You get what you pay for though.


----------



## starfish (Aug 15, 2007)

bmoreflyygirl said:


> Ladies who have ordered EP hair about how much did you pay? I'm interested in ordering some myself so I can find hair that matches my texture perfectly. You can PM me if you don't want to post the price in the thread.



I _think_ I paid $600 something for custom hair, 18 inches, slightly wavy, Indian Remy, but I'm not sure. I probably blocked it out!   I don't remember how much I got....6 oz maybe? I know it was more than 4 oz cuz I had alot of hair left.  When I was done with my hair I sold it to a friend.


----------



## Energee (Aug 15, 2007)

Aussie said:


> *I STRONGLY AGREE*. the females at my college use this hair and it looks sooooo natural, lasts very long, and they do so many styles to it without the hair lookin tangled or strands falling out. I am going to start using this too. I would rather buy a pack for $50-60 and wear it for a while, then to get a $20 dollar Outre and have to redo the hair 3 to 4 weeks later.
> 
> IMO of course......
> 
> ps. if u read up on this hair u will see how great it is



You are correct. REMY hair is the best. Extensions Plus and other high end hair companies only sale Remy hair. I think Remy means that the hair from one source (same region etc) and cuticle aligned.  This means there will be less tangling, matting, etc. So that is VERY important.  Whereas non-remy hair is taken from different sources and usually not cuticle aligned---which is why most cheap/non-remy or even cheap remy hair tangles, sheds excessively...etc.


----------



## HoneyDew (Aug 15, 2007)

wrong post


----------



## HoneyDew (Aug 15, 2007)

I still think the best I've gotten was from http://rkhairproducts.com/online.html

I know some have said bad things about them on BHM, but I have never had a problem and I like the prices better.

It does not blend like the Extensions-plus relaxed textured hair because it is not processed at all, unless you get the colored products.  

I love the double-drawn hair. I have used it for braids.  Great hair.

I don't think I can ever justifiy spending more for hair.


----------



## glamazon386 (Aug 15, 2007)

starfish said:


> I _think_ I paid $600 something for custom hair, 18 inches, slightly wavy, Indian Remy, but I'm not sure. I probably blocked it out!   I don't remember how much I got....6 oz maybe? I know it was more than 4 oz cuz I had alot of hair left.  When I was done with my hair I sold it to a friend.



That's it? For some reason I expected it to be more than that. I'm definitely going to check into it.


----------



## starfish (Aug 15, 2007)

bmoreflyygirl said:


> That's it? For some reason I expected it to be more than that. I'm definitely going to check into it.



I just found the receipt and it was $768 but I can't tell how many oz. I ordered. Probably 4 or 5.  Well worth the money and I'd spend it again in a heartbeat.  Especially because you can use the hair over and over again and it is an EXACT match for your hair type and color.

There was something about the weft that my weavologist (new word!) hated though. I think they used some kind of glue on the weft and it was really hard for her to get the needle through.


----------



## Energee (Aug 15, 2007)

starfish said:


> I just found the receipt and it was $768 but I can't tell how many oz. I ordered. Probably 4 or 5.  Well worth the money and I'd spend it again in a heartbeat.  Especially because you can use the hair over and over again and it is an EXACT match for your hair type and color.
> 
> There was something about the weft that my weavologist (new word!) hated though. I think they used some kind of glue on the weft and it was really hard for her to get the needle through.



I thought you were supposed to sew around the weft? I think they specifically say that you should not sew through or allow your stylist to sew through the weft because that could ruin the hair/weft.  My stylist always sewed around mine when I had it in. I never had a problem with her sewing around it. It layed flat and looked good. Has your weft/hair held up even with sewing through?

Also, that is a great price for the customized hair and I agree that it is definitely worth it to have the hair match yours perfectly.


----------



## starfish (Aug 15, 2007)

bmoreflyygirl said:


> That's it? For some reason I expected it to be more than that. I'm definitely going to check into it.



I just found the receipt and it was $768 but I can't tell how many oz. I ordered. Probably 4 or 5. Well worth the money and I'd spend it again in a heartbeat. Especially because you can use the hair over and over again and it is an EXACT match for your hair type and color.

There was something about the weft that my weavologist (new word!) hated though. I think they used some kind of glue on the weft and it was really hard for her to get the needle through.


----------



## glamazon386 (Aug 15, 2007)

Energee said:


> I thought you were supposed to sew around the weft? I think they specifically say that you should not sew through or allow your stylist to sew through the weft because that could ruin the hair/weft.  My stylist always sewed around mine when I had it in. I never had a problem with her sewing around it. It layed flat and looked good. Has your weft/hair held up even with sewing through?
> 
> Also, that is a great price for the customized hair and I agree that it is definitely worth it to have the hair match yours perfectly.



You're right. They're supposed to sew around. The first time I did my weave I sewed it through because I didn't know that I shouldn't. I've heard it makes the hair shed more. Ever since then I've always sewn mines around. It lays flatter.


----------



## starfish (Aug 15, 2007)

bmoreflyygirl said:


> You're right. They're supposed to sew around. The first time I did my weave I sewed it through because I didn't know that I shouldn't. I've heard it makes the hair shed more. Ever since then I've always sewn mines around. It lays flatter.



She sewed around the weft but where she started the weave hair, that first initial attachment, she wanted to get in the weft with the needle and it was hard for her to do that.  It was only my second weave so I'm still learning!

bmoreflygirl I'm sending you a PM now.


----------



## loved (Aug 16, 2007)

*eprt*

Extensions Plus Relaxed Texture. 
Beware of BSS hair that calls itself Remy. I had a horrible experience w/ Sensationnel "Remy."  
I just purchased 12" of EPRT 1 and 1b and am on my second install. I was having horrible problems w/ BSS hair tangling and shedding and would happily buy this hair again. It is a perfect match for my coarse relaxed hair, although it does not hold a curl as well as BSS yaki.


----------



## HoneyDew (Aug 16, 2007)

*Re: eprt*



loved said:


> Extensions Plus Relaxed Texture.
> Beware of BSS hair that calls itself Remy. I had a horrible experience w/ Sensationnel "Remy."
> I just purchased 12" of EPRT 1 and 1b and am on my second install. I was having horrible problems w/ BSS hair tangling and shedding and would happily buy this hair again. It is a perfect match for my coarse relaxed hair, although it does not hold a curl as well as BSS yaki.



I did not like that Sensationnel hair either.  It did not tangle or anything for me, but something just was not right.  Having had real REMY cuticle hair I know they did something to that stuff.


----------



## Golong (Aug 16, 2007)

my girlfriend gets her hair from hisandher.com . She gets the 50%Mink /50%human and swears by this stuff.  I haven't used it because I can't afford it but I know her hair stays new looking and feeling nice for about 6months.  she even gets her own hair washed & relaxed while the weave is in.  check out the site. 
FYI- she uses 2packs.


----------



## HoneyDew (Aug 16, 2007)

Golong said:


> my girlfriend gets her hair from hisandher.com . She gets the 50%Mink /50%human and swears by this stuff.  I haven't used it because I can't afford it but I know her hair stays new looking and feeling nice for about 6months.  she even gets her own hair washed & relaxed while the weave is in.  check out the site.
> FYI- she uses 2packs.




Dang - I have used that one, too.    I have some pics of my hair weaved with that one actually. I have that fotki closed, but I can reopen it.

Blends VERY WELL!! http://public.fotki.com/amalata/hisandhercom/

I just can't find it in myself to spend that kind of money anymore.  I used to do it all the time, too.  But now - I got my mortgage to pay and my new hard-wood floors to save up for.


----------



## wicky2828 (Aug 16, 2007)

If anyone knows of hair that matches natural 4a/b, please let me know. I currently have tracks in, and my natural hair keeps reverting in the humudity when I flat iron it. Any help is appreciated


----------



## gabulldawg (Aug 16, 2007)

This is a great thread. Anyway, does anyone recommend maybe blending some of the cheaper hair (say, Black Diamond or Senghori Shells or something) with the more expensive brands (like EP)? How would that work? Has anyone ever tried it?


----------



## glamazon386 (Aug 16, 2007)

*Re: eprt*



HoneyDew said:


> I did not like that Sensationnel hair either.  It did not tangle or anything for me, but something just was not right.  Having had real REMY cuticle hair I know they did something to that stuff.



It's processed to some degree. And it's Chinese Remi instead of Indian which is more coarse. I've used the French Wave and Body Wave. They've worked for me since they were curlyand wavy hair. I was able to wash them as much as I wanted and got 3 uses out of each 2 packs I bought. They definitely held up better than any BSS curl or wave. Y'all know they turn into a frizzy matted mess after about the 3rd wash. IDK about that straight hair though. I didn't like how it felt when I touched it.


----------



## HoneyDew (Aug 16, 2007)

*Re: eprt*



bmoreflyygirl said:


> It's processed to some degree. And it's Chinese Remi instead of Indian which is more coarse. I've used the French Wave and Body Wave. They've worked for me since they were curlyand wavy hair. I was able to wash them as much as I wanted and got 3 uses out of each 2 packs I bought. They definitely held up better than any BSS curl or wave. Y'all know they turn into a frizzy matted mess after about the 3rd wash. IDK about that straight hair though. I didn't like how it felt when I touched it.



It looked cute when I first got it.  When the NG started kicking in erplexed

Also, I think it would have blended better if the color was right.  You can't tell by the pic, but that 1b was kinda brownish.  My hair is black so that was hard to deal with after awhile.

You're right it was more coarse.  It was much thicker than I wold have liked. And I had my hair out between the tracks.


----------



## glamazon386 (Aug 16, 2007)

*Re: eprt*



HoneyDew said:


> It looked cute when I first got it.  When the NG started kicking in erplexed
> 
> Also, I think it would have blended better if the color was right.  You can't tell by the pic, but that 1b was kinda brownish.  My hair is black so that was hard to deal with after awhile.
> 
> You're right it was more coarse.  It was much thicker than I wold have liked. And I had my hair out between the tracks.



Wow it looks really silky! Was that the silky straight or the yaki? I doubt it would have ever matched my hair. When I got straight hair I always bought Outre platinum new yaki. It looked like my hair because it was fine. One of my friends used to buy it too.


----------



## HoneyDew (Aug 16, 2007)

*Re: eprt*



bmoreflyygirl said:


> Wow it looks really silky! Was that the silky straight or the yaki? I doubt it would have ever matched my hair. When I got straight hair I always bought Outre platinum new yaki. It looked like my hair because it was fine. One of my friends used to buy it too.




Girl, that was Yaki!  I was in the BSS recently and saw this same hair and it was less silky in the Yaki. I do think Sensationnel changed some things recently.  I used to use their hair for braids.  It was always nice for that.  But this time it was like Barbie Doll hair.  They need to step it up a little.

But, maybe they haev changed the Goddess Remi for the better.

I am going to use Janet Collection Gold mink yaki for my next weave.  I have not have one in a while and yall got me wishing for it.


----------



## saved06 (Aug 16, 2007)

Remy is the BEST hair. I pay 75 a bag but it is worth it. It looks natural, doesn't tangle, and has a lasting shine. I love my remy. This is a better investment folks, brands like Milky Way will shed all over your bathroom in about 2-3 weeks. But if you plan to keep the hair in for only two weeks go for the cheaper brand.


----------



## glamazon386 (Aug 16, 2007)

*Re: eprt*



HoneyDew said:


> Girl, that was Yaki!  I was in the BSS recently and saw this same hair and it was less silky in the Yaki. I do think Sensationnel changed some things recently.  I used to use their hair for braids.  It was always nice for that.  But this time it was like Barbie Doll hair.  They need to step it up a little.
> 
> But, maybe they haev changed the Goddess Remi for the better.
> 
> I am going to use Janet Collection Gold mink yaki for my next weave.  I have not have one in a while and yall got me wishing for it.



I'm not sure. I don't think so. But I know that they have more styles. When it first came out it was just the body wave, french wave, silky straight and yaki. Now there's more of them like loose refined and loose body wave. So maybe they have changed it. I've bought 3 batches of the french wave (2 packs each time once a year) and one of the loose body wave (which I have no idea where it is in my house  I only wore it twice). But I didn't notice a difference in the french wave. The last time I bought it was in January of this year.  It behaves a lot better once you deep condition it though. After that I could wash and go with no products.


----------



## Candy1978 (Aug 16, 2007)

Thank you guys for all the advice and hair weaving websites, I think I'm going to go with Extensions Plus.I'm looking to get it done the first week of September, and I'm looking for a style like Meagan Good. I will post pics to let you guys see the results, and give a product review., Actually, my hair is in a weave now, but it's is a sew in in the back, and cornrows (think Beyone Say My Name video) in the front. My hair is doing very well in the sew in since I've been using my leav in conditioner, and Boundless tress everyday. It's growiing like crazy, and it's only been 3 weeks since I got my hair done. I think wearing a weave for the next 6 months with proper maitenece, will put me at APL in no time!!!


----------



## Candy1978 (Aug 16, 2007)

*Re: eprt*



HoneyDew said:


> It looked cute when I first got it. When the NG started kicking in erplexed
> 
> Also, I think it would have blended better if the color was right. You can't tell by the pic, but that 1b was kinda brownish. My hair is black so that was hard to deal with after awhile.
> 
> You're right it was more coarse. It was much thicker than I wold have liked. And I had my hair out between the tracks.


is this a pic of ur natural hair, or a sew in???


----------



## HoneyDew (Aug 16, 2007)

*Re: eprt*



Candy1978 said:


> is this a pic of ur natural hair, or a sew in???




It's a sew in.  But some of my hair was left out in between each tracks.


----------



## Candy1978 (Aug 16, 2007)

HoneyDew said:


> Dang - I have used that one, too.  I have some pics of my hair weaved with that one actually. I have that fotki closed, but I can reopen it.
> 
> Blends VERY WELL!! http://public.fotki.com/amalata/hisandhercom/
> 
> I just can't find it in myself to spend that kind of money anymore. I used to do it all the time, too. But now - I got my mortgage to pay and my new hard-wood floors to save up for.


 
After seeing your pics, I think I would like to use the his & her hair that you used. How much hair do yo uthin I will need for a full head sew in Med thickness? Also, did it shed? Cause I hate when the hair sheds and gets all in the bathroom sink, clothes, floor, food, everywhere!! Also, WHat color did you have in the pic, cause I actually think I am either a 1b or a number 2


----------



## meaganita (Aug 16, 2007)

Golong said:


> my girlfriend gets her hair from *hisandher.com . She gets the 50%Mink /50%human* and swears by this stuff. I haven't used it because I can't afford it but I know her hair stays new looking and feeling nice for about 6months. she even gets her own hair washed & relaxed while the weave is in. check out the site.
> FYI- she uses 2packs.


I used that one too for a while! I used to get it in the French Refined, and the 50/50 mix does last about 6 months. You can get 2 bundles of it for less than like $125. I've heard of people being able to use the Cuticle hair for like 3 years though.....  I couldn't picture using the same hair for that long.  I don't care how good it is!!


----------



## HoneyDew (Aug 16, 2007)

Candy1978 said:


> After seeing your pics, I think I would like to use the his & her hair that you used. How much hair do yo uthin I will need for a full head sew in Med thickness? Also, did it shed? Cause I hate when the hair sheds and gets all in the bathroom sink, clothes, floor, food, everywhere!! Also, WHat color did you have in the pic, cause I actually think I am either a 1b or a number 2





I think 2 packs are enough (8 oz) - actually you would not even use all of that.  The only think with them is that the regular one has a weft that is way too big for me!  Unless they have changed it, the weft was just too thick.  The Micro Thin Weft is the best.  In my pics I have the regular weft, and it worked, but it would have been better without all of that.  I emailed them about it, too!  It's like they are trying to MAKE you pay more for the microthin weft. You can buy sample wefts if you call them.  

I used color #1. Also, no shedding at all.


----------



## Golong (Aug 16, 2007)

meaganita said:


> I used that one too for a while! I used to get it in the French Refined, and the 50/50 mix does last about 6 months. You can get 2 bundles of it for less than like $125. I've heard of people being able to use the Cuticle hair for like 3 years though..... I couldn't picture using the same hair for that long. I don't care how good it is!!


She does french refined for summer and I love it on her.  Its really good hair.  The salon she goes to orders this hair if you request a weave....needless to say they charge an arm & leg for the weave & hair;  Like $350,  I will stick to my  25$ pack yaki.


----------



## HoneyDew (Aug 16, 2007)

Golong said:


> She does french refined for summer and I love it on her.  Its really good hair.  The salon she goes to orders this hair if you request a weave....needless to say they charge an arm & leg for the weave & hair;  Like $350,  *I will stick to my  25$ pack yaki*.



Girl, you and me both!  I used to spend all that money, but it is just not worth it to me anymore.  I guess because I just don't wear weaves like that anymore.  I think if I were doing it long-term I might invest in hair that will last over that time, because it will end up being a good deal.

Earlier this year I got a weave, although I did not like the stylist's technique, I did love the hair itself. I washed it and combed it and had no problems. It blended well and I was very impressed.

It was Janet Collection Mink Yaki. If I get another weave I will stick with that.  It was only about $25, as well.


----------



## meaganita (Aug 16, 2007)

Golong said:


> She does french refined for summer and I love it on her. Its really good hair. The salon she goes to orders this hair if you request a weave....needless to say they charge an arm & leg for the weave & hair; Like $350, I will stick to my 25$ pack yaki.


Even though I don't wear weaves anymore, I loved the way French Refined looked on me too! Plus it was just easier to deal with. I became addicted to curly hair after that! As for the hair, I say to each his own. I just can't justify paying someone $200 to put some $20 hair in my head.erplexed Cheap hair can make even the best weaveologist look bad. But like Honeydew said, it makes more sense to spend money for a quality weave when it will be worn over long periods of time.


----------



## ChocalateDiva (Aug 17, 2007)

The best hair that I ever had was called Bohyme hair. I hope I spelled that right.


----------



## meaganita (Aug 17, 2007)

ChocalateDiva said:


> The best hair that I ever had was called Bohyme hair. I hope I spelled that right.


Yep! That's it.


----------



## Candy1978 (Aug 17, 2007)

Buying quality hair is expensive. I swore I would never spend this much on hair ever again, but I am starting to get sooo bored of my protective styles w/ my natural hair, and since I am a makeup artist, I feel the need to stay current and trendy w/o causing damage to my natural hair. Also I feel that by giving my hair a rest and a little tlc, I can eventually have the length I want quicker. I have tried all different brands, and I do believe that there is a difference when you buy better hair. I don't want no cheap hair that's going to look dry and matted in 3 weeks....this is so of f the subject (a little),....but I mentioned that  Iam getting my hair sone like meagan good..do y'all think she has a sew in, or is that her hair?


----------



## HoneyDew (Aug 17, 2007)

Candy1978 said:


> Buying quality hair is expensive. I swore I would never spend this much on hair ever again, but I am starting to get sooo bored of my protective styles w/ my natural hair, and since I am a makeup artist, I feel the need to stay current and trendy w/o causing damage to my natural hair. Also I feel that by giving my hair a rest and a little tlc, I can eventually have the length I want quicker. I have tried all different brands, and I do believe that there is a difference when you buy better hair. I don't want no cheap hair that's going to look dry and matted in 3 weeks....this is so of f the subject (a little),....but I mentioned that  Iam getting my hair sone like meagan good..do y'all think she has a sew in, or is that her hair?



I think she has done weaves and lace fronts.  I think she has a nice head of hair though, from picture I have seen.  Sometimes her hair looks fuller than normal and I knwo she has something added in up there.

Ladies that braid, so you have access to apply things to your scalp.  I can't remember.  I never really cared to do that when I had weaves in the past, but now I have been challengin myself to do scalp massages with oil every other day.  My hair is growing a little faster and with this method and I'd like to continue.  I was also thinking of a weave, because I am SOOOO sick of these braids.


----------



## glamazon386 (Aug 17, 2007)

Candy1978 said:


> Buying quality hair is expensive. I swore I would never spend this much on hair ever again, but I am starting to get sooo bored of my protective styles w/ my natural hair, and since I am a makeup artist, I feel the need to stay current and trendy w/o causing damage to my natural hair. Also I feel that by giving my hair a rest and a little tlc, I can eventually have the length I want quicker. I have tried all different brands, and I do believe that there is a difference when you buy better hair. I don't want no cheap hair that's going to look dry and matted in 3 weeks....this is so of f the subject (a little),....but I mentioned that  Iam getting my hair sone like meagan good..do y'all think she has a sew in, or is that her hair?



I understand how you feel. If you plan on wearing the weaves for an extended period of time, I'd say just buy the expensive hair. *It is an investment.* You will get your money's worth if you use it more than once. It wouldn't make sense to keep buying BSS hair, using it and then throwing it out only to start the process over again. 

If you're not going to wear it that long, then I could see getting some moderately priced hair. I usually wear BSS hair when I get my weaves unless I'm getting curly or wavy. I don't keep my weaves in that long so it doesn't really matter. As long as you keep it up, it will be fine. I've found that it does act better if you DC it. 

Lastly, Megan Good wears weave. I think her hair actually a good length but she does wear weaves.


----------



## Candy1978 (Aug 18, 2007)

HoneyDew said:


> I think she has done weaves and lace fronts. I think she has a nice head of hair though, from picture I have seen. Sometimes her hair looks fuller than normal and I knwo she has something added in up there.
> 
> Ladies that braid, so you have access to apply things to your scalp. I can't remember. I never really cared to do that when I had weaves in the past, but now I have been challengin myself to do scalp massages with oil every other day. My hair is growing a little faster and with this method and I'd like to continue. I was also thinking of a weave, because I am SOOOO sick of these braids.


 I currently  am wearing a weave, and I still spray leave in conditioner on my hair, and but Boundless Tress on my scalp, I just lift up the tracks. It is very important to keep up you regimen while wearing a weave (which you probably already know). The only thing I hate, is not being able to really wash my hair the way I like to while my hair is in a weave


----------



## tt8 (Oct 28, 2007)

Candy1978 said:


> I am planning on getting a sew in weaves until the end of the year to see if I can get to APL length or close to it by Dec 07. I want some good quality hair, that isn't going to shed, is atleast 18-20 inches, and looks and feels nice. I want my weave to look like the weaves the stars have. I am willing to pay alot for the hair provided that it is good quality and will last a long time. If you know of any brands, or links wear I can buy hair like that let me know. Thanks !!!!



Here in L.A. we use hair from Espy and Bliss. Espy has textures from perm straight to Inidan and Bliss specializes in just Indian hair that has been blessed. Everyone from Eve, Tyra Banks, (when not in a weave), Gabrielle Union, and Oprah use Bliss. The great thing about both is that you pay for what yo get and you can the use the hair up to 4 times if not more if you care for it


----------



## Healthb4Length (Oct 28, 2007)

I absolutely love EP hair in relaxed texture! It's the best, it matches AA hair texture perfectly and it even poofs up when wet like most AA hair. It rarely sheds, tangles and I just LOVE it!  

I've been trying out other brands lately cause EP is HARSH on the wallet. I like Bohyme hair (Brazilian Wave), it's really pretty and looks so natural.  I also like Outre's Relaxed straight, It's really silky though but nice.  I've been getting samples of other hair that I'd love to try for my new install in a couple of months. I'm really feeling Halley's curls kinky curly  and light Yaki textures.


----------



## cicilypayne (Oct 29, 2007)

Alli77 said:


> I absolutely love EP hair in relaxed texture! It's the best, it matches AA hair texture perfectly and it even poofs up when wet like most AA hair. It rarely sheds, tangles and I just LOVE it!
> 
> I've been trying out other brands lately cause EP is HARSH on the wallet. I like Bohyme hair (Brazilian Wave), it's really pretty and looks so natural.  I also like Outre's Relaxed straight, It's really silky though but nice.  I've been getting samples of other hair that I'd love to try for my new install in a couple of months. I'm really feeling Halley's curls kinky curly  and light Yaki textures.




I'm so with you on the EP being just too expensive, but after getting garbage from RemiHairToday I'm too afraid to order from any other vendor. In miami I can get LUGO's , which is good, but not great. It's also  about two hundred. Some ladies from BHM are ordering from WAGmans and indianhairs.com but I'm so chicken. I'm scared of getting ripped off again.


----------



## loved (Oct 29, 2007)

wicky2828 said:


> If anyone knows of hair that matches natural 4a/b, please let me know. I currently have tracks in, and my natural hair keeps reverting in the humudity when I flat iron it. Any help is appreciated


 
I am an extreme 4b and EPRT worked for me. I went to Hawaii this summer and after flat ironing in the morning, the EPRT would revert along w/ my own hair in the extreme humidity there. Some might not like that, but it gave a more natural look since it behaved like the hair I left out in the horseshoe. I have a few pics showing how it behaved in humidity in my fotki. Info. in my profile.

In addition, if anyone can reccommend a reasonably priced natural looking closure, that's my next purchase. I suffered some damage to my edges and horseshoe. Nothing too silky or wiggy looking.


----------



## Healthb4Length (Oct 29, 2007)

cicilypayne said:


> I'm so with you on the EP being just too expensive, but after getting garbage from RemiHairToday I'm too afraid to order from any other vendor. In miami I can get LUGO's , which is good, but not great. It's also about two hundred. Some ladies from BHM are ordering from WAGmans and indianhairs.com but I'm so chicken. I'm scared of getting ripped off again.


 

I feel you. Luckily I still have my EP hair in my closet in a bag. I haven't ordered any of the Indian hairs because I'm not sure of how they would blend with my natural hair. I'm spoiled by EP! I'm trying new stuff though, Halley's CUrl light yaki is also pretty good, it looks similar to my beloved EP but IDK if it would hold up like EP! We'll see!

I'm not a fan of the Wagman's hair, I was not impressed with the samples at all. Right now I'm interested in AAMH http://allaboutmyhair.com, the Kinky curly hair is GORGEOUS and it matches some parts of my hair (nape). I'm  going to try that next year after I get my Assymetric Bob that I've been FEIGNIN for!!


----------



## Healthb4Length (Oct 29, 2007)

loved said:


> I am an extreme 4b and EPRT worked for me. I went to Hawaii this summer and after flat ironing in the morning, *the EPRT would revert along w/ my own hair in the extreme humidity there. Some might not like that, but it gave a more natural look since it behaved like the hair I left out in the horseshoe.* I have a few pics showing how it behaved in humidity in my fotki. Info. in my profile.
> 
> In addition, if anyone can reccommend a reasonably priced natural looking closure, that's my next purchase. I suffered some damage to my edges and horseshoe. Nothing too silky or wiggy looking.


 
Don't you love that about EP!!!!  After I blow dried the hair it looked EXACTLY like AA relaxed hair!! Sometimes I would just blow it out and not flat iron it if I was feeling exxxtra lazy and no one would question me about it ever! Is that the EP hair in your avatar pic or your own hair...very pretty!

With closures, the  best one I would suggest would be EP of course but the price is a no-go for me. I've checked out other sites and hisandher had some really nice closures but they were just as expensive as EP! At least you can catch a sale at hisandher.com sometimes. EP prices just always go up up UP!!! I've seen some really nice closures from http://halleyscurls.com and the star stylists (Amandita and 'em) seem to be singing the praises of the these closures so I may check 'em out and the prices are reasonable too.


----------



## Rain20 (Oct 29, 2007)

I had a bad experience with RemiHairToday also. It frizzed terribly and matted with my hair. I ended up having to cut off about an inch of my hair. Just my experience. I used SenghoriShells and this was nice but I dont think it can be used more than once or twice. Just my opinion.


----------



## cicilypayne (Oct 30, 2007)

Rain20 said:


> I had a bad experience with RemiHairToday also. It frizzed terribly and matted with my hair. I ended up having to cut off about an inch of my hair. Just my experience. I used SenghoriShells and this was nice but I dont think it can be used more than once or twice. Just my opinion.



I know how your feel I was so traumatized that I won't try another vendor that not high end. My logic says that it has to be something else better. I like HALLEYS CURL website but  I don't like handtied wefts. I want to try all about  my hair but will it match my hair.


----------



## tenjoy (Oct 30, 2007)

I love Lugo's in New york. You can send them a sample of your hair ant they will match it up. Weft it thin or thick. You should pick a texture that you can wear wavy or straight. I like them alot!

I actually go there!  I have some at home that I used before.  I use it over again.


----------



## loved (Mar 8, 2008)

*Time  for my annual hair purchase*

Has anyone tried Extensions Plus Silky Relaxed Texture?  It's supposed to be a little straighter than EPRT, more of a pressed look with less poofiness. 

Halley's Curls has been closed, but they will be open for business again on Monday.

Extensions Plus is having a sale for the month of March. I may buy my first Remy closure.


----------



## motherx2esq (Mar 8, 2008)

Remi Velvet and I get it at the BSS.  18 inch is around $75 a pack.​


----------



## natieya (Mar 26, 2008)

*Re: Time  for my annual hair purchase*



loved said:


> Has anyone tried Extensions Plus Silky Relaxed Texture?  It's supposed to be a little straighter than EPRT, more of a pressed look with less poofiness.
> 
> Halley's Curls has been closed, but they will be open for business again on Monday.
> 
> Extensions Plus is having a sale for the month of March. I may buy my first Remy closure.



I would like to know this too! I can't decide between the relaxed texture and the silky relaxed texture. Hmm.


----------



## natieya (May 7, 2008)

Has anyone tried the silky relaxed texture? They are out of the relaxed texture and I really need some hair ASAP.


----------



## natieya (May 8, 2008)

BUMPING...


----------



## Lovestyr (Aug 10, 2009)

I just checked out the extensions plus website. I am interested in getting a nice sew in job that I can keep in for a while..and ladies I saw the royal hair!!!!!!! I love curls...I havent looked at the price yet but am determined to get it...lol


----------



## lexi84 (Aug 10, 2009)

I used Indi Remy hair.  It looks completely real and behaves like real relaxed hair.  You can wash it, condition it, blow dry it, and flat iron it and it comes out looking like your own hair every time.  If i had a dollar for every person that thought it was my own hair.....  Im telling you the people I work with every single day were even convinced.  Even when I told them it wasnt my hair they didnt believe me until i showed them the tracks.  I went to Miami in May and got a sew in with this hair.  Here are a few of my miami pics with Indi Remy hair.  I'm the chocolate girl.


----------



## Mertzy (Sep 1, 2009)

I really want to try the silky relaxed from Extensions Plus


----------



## BeautifulESQ (Sep 1, 2009)

I'm selling some brand new silky ep relaxed texture hair but its only 2oz, check out my fotki


----------



## weavetime (Nov 30, 2010)

I am totally in LUVVVVVVVVVV with The Hair Factory's (www.hairfactory.com) new PURE line: natural Remi, untreated, totally natural GORGEOUS hair.  AMAZING texture! Check it out, they have a FIERCE Sahara Kinky Relaxed Natural Remi, and fantastic curls too.  I've tried sev of them and it is SOO fine, my stylist loves it to.  I'd say D best!!! Here: pure+remi+remy+hair
actually, all the Hair Factory products ROCK!


----------

